# Which exchange companies allow exchanges to be rented?



## DeniseM (May 12, 2008)

*YES:  Renting exchanges allowed*

Starwood (internal exchanges) - *no*

HTSE (Hawaii Timeshare Exchange) - Technically no, but their Rep. posted on the other board that _*they do not penalize people who rent their exchanges.*_

TPI -  TPIRep:  "Technically speaking, yes it is [against the rules.] *If you rent a week that you received on exchange, that is your business, however you will be held accountable for that guest and the room."
*

*NO:  Renting exchanges not allowed*

RCI - *no*

II - NO:
*Example of what happened to one owner who got caught*

*II Terms and Conditions*

DAE - *no*

Platinum Interchange - *no*

*The info. for this sticky was either posted by the Exchange Company Rep., or is posted on the exchange company website.  You may be told something different, if you call.


----------

